# Rabaul Queen sinks off PNG



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

http://www.news.com.au/world/png-ferry-sinks-with-350-on-board/story-e6frfkyi-1226260983022


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

It would appear that she is a such small vessel to be carrying so many passengers.

A sad day indeed - may all who perish in the sea RIP

Thanks for posting Andy.

J


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Sadly, vessels like this

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/63599/title/a-far-cry-from-nichola/cat/500

are only too common in that part of the world, but whilst they remain the only form of transport between outlying districts these accidents will persist.

My sympathies go to the bereaved families who will in many cases have lost their sole breadwinner.


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

I agree with what Duncan said.


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

Picture of the _Rabaul Queen _here, copyright News Corp:

http://resources1.news.com.au/images/2012/02/02/1226261/094597-png-ferry.jpg

22 years old, originally Japanese Inland Sea ferry.

Licenced for 310 passengers, was carrying around 350 plus 12 crew. About a hundred still missing and by now despite the warm waters we must surely assume they are dead. Mainly school children and teachers.

Owned by Peter Sharp, I think.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Amazing how little interest has been shown in this disaster compared with the Costa ship... no dead white people I guess........

me cynical?? never....


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Shipping tragedies in the Pacific Islands nations have almost become expected happenings as they operate inadequately maintained, manned or equipped craft or miss-apply them by overloading.
It is a long time since I was frequently in these waters but I do recall the decrepit looking inter island ships that were then employed then and it seems that little has improved.

Bob


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Cisco said:


> Amazing how little interest has been shown in this disaster compared with the Costa ship... no dead white people I guess........
> 
> me cynical?? never....


Nothing new - The normal conversation in any UK news media office goes something like:
Major disaster, many dead; 
Any British? No? Well, we'd better mention it anyway.
Yes? Well give it the front page and do some 'human interest' stuff. 

It is probably the same in any other country. 

Human life does not seem to matter when it is on the other side of the world, or even closer in some cases - But don't get me started on that!


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

Anyone with an interest in PNG may like to google "Peter Sharp - Rabaul " and "Hamish Sharp - PNG".


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

To all of the sins mentioned above I plead guilty.

Rightly or wrongly, there is substance to the principle "Out of sight out of mind."

My thoughts are with the families of those lost.


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

I wonder if this will generate any interest?

http://vip.yesicare.us/burns_patient.html


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for those links Andrew, plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

"Amazing how little interest has been shown in this disaster compared with the Costa ship... no dead white people I guess........"

Costa Concordia 1,582 posts.............Rabaul Queen Nil

My thoughts precisely.

Just as well the "non whites" of the world don't bear grudges.

Forgive the heavy sarcasm............ but it's worth a thought.


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

sparkie2182 said:


> "Amazing how little interest has been shown in this disaster compared with the Costa ship... no dead white people I guess........"
> 
> Costa Concordia 1,582 posts.............Rabaul Queen Nil
> 
> ...


even when they are killed, injured or bereaved by the greed and negligence of white people..


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*Rabaul Queen.*

SO SAD , ITS A PITY NOTHING CAN BE DONE TO HELP HIM, BUT NOBODY CARES, TOO MUCH GREED IN THIS WORLD


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

It is very sad event ; most of the pasengers are kids . Appears to be due to very heavy weather .
My cousin works in PNG and has for some time ; a lot of poverty and lack of infrastuctue that works .
Very sad indeed and as some have mentioned does not get the coverage in the Media .


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

http://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/acraigbennett/rabaulshipping.jpg

Need we say more?


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

stores said:


> SO SAD , ITS A PITY NOTHING CAN BE DONE TO HELP HIM, BUT NOBODY CARES, TOO MUCH GREED IN THIS WORLD


Where was the P&I Club?

Now, I know that both the Clubs that handle PNG coastal shipping - BMM and Shipowners - are pretty decent people, so we can only conclude that there was no P&I Club involved.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Andrew Craig-Bennett said:


> http://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/acraigbennett/rabaulshipping.jpg
> 
> Need we say more?


So the 'qualifications' for the job are an ability to wave a big stick and to ignore all regulations. 
Gosh! One could have fun with a do***ent like that in a Western Court of Law. It really is a different world.


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

It should not be, though.

What makes my blood boil is that this ship was owned by an Australian.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Just heard on RNZI that 3 other ships owned by the same person have been detained by 'people power' in Bougainville.


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

That's one small step in the right direction. Better if they also detained the owner.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Mad Landsman said:


> So the 'qualifications' for the job are an ability to wave a big stick and to ignore all regulations.
> Gosh! One could have fun with a do***ent like that in a Western Court of Law. It really is a different world.


With a modi*** of common sense - proven - as well !


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

A friend in PNG who knows about these things tells me that the Government intend to set up an inquiry into the loss of the ship but no funds have been provided for it.


----------

